# LightScribe DvD Writers



## yoongkc (May 30, 2008)

Hey guys,

  Anyone has any knowledge of lightscribe technology? As in is it really useful and worth it to get a LightScribed enabled DvD writer? Or would it be better to just get a reliable DvD writers with standard functions?

  Any recommended brands? Like Samsung or Asus? Which brand is considered good at optical drives?

  Hope to hear from you guys soon! Thanks!


----------



## brian (May 30, 2008)

dont get it. it is horable. it is grey scale and it takes 30 min to "burn" the image on it. it is not work it


----------



## G25r8cer (May 30, 2008)

^^ Yup Lightscribe is a waste of money. Although, most new burners come with it anyway. You are better off using labels and printing them out!


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 30, 2008)

Yeah. Lightscribe is totally pointless. I hardly ever use it.


----------



## Egon (May 30, 2008)

And you need special CDs/DVDs for it to work, right?


----------



## lubo4444 (May 31, 2008)

i got LightScribe too but i never use it i just bought the dvd burner because i needed one and i bought it for the requirements it had not because it have LightScribe. It's not worth it getting dvd or cd burner for the LightScribe only.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (May 31, 2008)

Egon said:


> And you need special CDs/DVDs for it to work, right?



Yup. And they're freaking expensive.


----------



## tremmor (May 31, 2008)

I dont have one and don't want one. Ive seen it and looks good for gray scale. Then again it takes to long. 

Im curious.......why in the blue moon with all the technology can they not print in color?


----------



## brian (May 31, 2008)

well it is a new tech (which is kinda stupid because really it is just a laser eatching something and that is easy) but color is/can be hard because you would need to have different meterals to chage color


----------



## Tuffie (May 31, 2008)

Lol, I don't actually mind using lightscribe every now and then, it doesn't really take 30 mins though.

I would suggest Asus if your going to get lightscribe cause there drives are fairly cheap.

Kent.


----------



## Sir Travis D (May 31, 2008)

I bought lightscribe dvd's for like 5 for $20 and found out my laptop didn't have lightscribe (my old laptop) - it came pre-installed with roxio light scribe whatever which made me think it had it :'(


----------



## G25r8cer (May 31, 2008)

^^ LOL thats expensive and that sucks!  The most I have ever paid for dvd's is $11 for 50! I just got a pack of 50 for $9. LOL That was cheap. They are not lighscribe but, still thats cheap as heck for dvd's.


----------



## JlCollins005 (May 31, 2008)

dual layers are just as expensive, i lucked out and got 20 for 25 the other day but usually for 20 they are around the 50 dollar mark


----------



## yoongkc (Jun 1, 2008)

Does region code issue affects DvD writers? Or it just affects DvD players connecting to TV?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jun 6, 2008)

I've never even burned a lightscribe DVD, even though I have a drive compatible for it. The DVD's cost way too much.


----------



## mac550 (Jul 3, 2008)

i got a lightscribe dvd drive and i quite like it, yeah it take a while but its just a cool thing to have.


----------



## HostV (Jul 4, 2008)

I have got a light scribe samsund dvd burner, but have never used this option, I think there is some special software needed to perform it.


----------



## alexyu (Jul 4, 2008)

Lightscribe sucks. I had a dvdrw with lightscribe. I'd better use a pencil.


----------



## mac550 (Jul 7, 2008)

HostV said:


> I have got a light scribe samsund dvd burner, but have never used this option, I think there is some special software needed to perform it.



yeah you do need software for it.
LOL why dont people like lightscribe? it a handy thing to have in a dvd burner. 
only have mine like a week and iv used it like 6-7 times


----------



## alexyu (Jul 8, 2008)

mac550 said:


> yeah you do need software for it.


Well...for me worked only with nero


----------



## mac550 (Jul 9, 2008)

alexyu said:


> Well...for me worked only with nero



cant say nothing about that coz i dont use nero, i use the 'LightScribe Simple Labeler'


----------

